# Vivexotic Vivarium's



## Craigog (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, have been lookin at vivariums online (just startin out keeping lizards, so bare with me) and was wonderin if anyone has any good or bad things to say about them? Because i can't find any reviews on the net, so if anyone own's or has owned one, a little product feed back would be lovely.
Thanks for reading : victory:


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

hey, 1st congrats on the decision to keep lizards, they're fab pets, what are you planning on getting?
i've got a 36x15x18 vivexotic and i've got absolutley nothing bad to say about it, it's perfect for my leopard geckos, it's even strong enough for my slightly overweight cat to sit on, lol :blush:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

They are pretty strong. I have made a pretty big stack out of them.
One 3ft and one 4ft on the bottom.
One 4ft and one 3ft in the middle.
0ne 2ft, one 3ft and one 2ft on top and still have RUBS stacked above it!

The only bad thing I can think of is, if you do what I did and order the gorgeous limited edition black vivs and they stop making them!

If you plan to keep adding to your collection then don't order the limited edition colours! I know need to find somewhere that makes black vivs or get a hell of a lot better at D.I.Y!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah they're great vivs, can't fault them.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just started a disappointed thread on these in the equipment section today actually.

I've had a VX36 and VX48 for a while and can't fault them. Bought another VX36 today and found they've changed the design. The doors are 3/4 the size that they used to be. If door size isn't an issue then they're very good vivs but the access is seriously restricted now. I've got decor in my other VX's that I wouldn't be able to get in the new one via the doors now.

I may have to trim the wood top and bottom down and buy my own glass although that's an added expense I wasn't planning on.


----------



## Craigog (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies people, really helpful. And to the previous question about what lizards, i'm gettin bearded dargons, not sure on the number yet though haha.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a pic to show the change between old and new. I'm told the old style on the left (and top) were referred to as "Hobbyist Vivarium" the new style on the right is called a "New Viv Exotic Range". 2 bottom ones are VX36's and the top is a VX48.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

It might be worth a mention that these are only 15mm material, whilst most viv builders recommend 18mm melamine.
I also believe they are flat packed and therefore would not be siliconed against moist damage.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/281418-top-quality-vivariums-made-order.html

This is our thread, we also breed higher end bearded dragons plus stock and can fit all the equipment if required


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Here's a pic to show the change between old and new. I'm told the old style on the left (and top) were referred to as "Hobbyist Vivarium" the new style on the right is called a "New Viv Exotic Range". 2 bottom ones are VX36's and the top is a VX48.


I have no idea why they would make a viv with less viewing area , I much prefer the old style . I'm having mine built to order anyway so wont have that problem .


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It is strange. You lose 2" of glass per door. The new viv was more expensive than the old one as well.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

It may have something to do with the recent 50% increase in glass prices.....


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If that was the case I'd have rather have paid more to keep the same style with bigger doors. I imagine I'm not the only one with existing VX's that's going to be disappointed when their new viv arrives and it doesn't match their other ones.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I completely agree........ but larger companies tend only to be worried about their huge profits than the preference of their customers!


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

*hi*

i orderd a vivexotic ex55 and wen it came i was worried about the wood it was bendy not very strong at all i was panican wen builden it hopin it will turn out 2 nice and strong any ways was nice and solid wen built up but i think i will be buyin 18mm thick vivs from now on also h8 the tackie silver runners :lol2:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

the decrease in the size of the doors adds around 25% strucural strength to the viv.

it means they can be stacked more reliably that way.

i have the vx36 and am very impressed with it


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

I've used vivexotics and have no problems with them as long as you put them together well and seal them properly

2 VX36's & a VX24









But recently ordered 4 viv's off of Loobylou211 from this thread and they are superb!!!!! Give her a ring, it's worth it









Paul


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

i ordered a 2ftx2ft and it came the next day! and its so simple to put together its brilliant!
5 stars


----------



## Tiger-Tiger (Sep 9, 2008)

IV got the vx36 and the vx24 (i think) realy like them, solid as anything, and all the edges can be sealed by your self when you build it up, anythink flat packed cannot arrive with sealed edges can it? :s.

id recommend them if you want one for a reasonable price, good quality and deliverd flat packed and easy to assemble.


----------

